# 4 yr old - strange behavior around Dad



## whatdoido (Jan 4, 2010)

Hello. I need advice. I have a 4 year old son who has said TWICE that "he wants a new daddy".
It's really worrying me. He has said this in front of my DH. I have observed my DH to be detached some from our son...but nothing
jumps out at me... As to the cause. I called a therapist... And they thought my son should be seen for possible abuse!
I'm freaked out... Could this be normal???
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mommybean (Jan 22, 2009)

Yes, it could be normal. My 4 year old, who ADORES his daddy and is with him all of the time, since my H is home with them while I am at work...tells me constantly that he used to have another Daddy. No matter what I say, he insists that he had another father before Daddy. While this is not the same, my point is that sometimes 4 year olds say things that are a bit...odd. The next time he says it, just casually ask him why he wants a new daddy. It could be something so ridiculous its laughable....such as he wants a daddy with blue eyes (or something) or maybe he feels like his daddy doesn't play enough, which may be a valid concern, but is not a reason to bring in a therapist. Don't let it worry you, unless you also see signs of poissible abuse (child not wanting to be alone with daddy, becoming detached from family activities, or acting out in other ways), don't automatically worry that it is abuse.


----------



## whatdoido (Jan 4, 2010)

[Well that's the thing... He doesn't want to be around him. He screams that he wants me to get him dressed..comb his hair...
He does not like being with his dad....





QUOTE=Mommybean;123307]Yes, it could be normal. My 4 year old, who ADORES his daddy and is with him all of the time, since my H is home with them while I am at work...tells me constantly that he used to have another Daddy. No matter what I say, he insists that he had another father before Daddy. While this is not the same, my point is that sometimes 4 year olds say things that are a bit...odd. The next time he says it, just casually ask him why he wants a new daddy. It could be something so ridiculous its laughable....such as he wants a daddy with blue eyes (or something) or maybe he feels like his daddy doesn't play enough, which may be a valid concern, but is not a reason to bring in a therapist. Don't let it worry you, unless you also see signs of poissible abuse (child not wanting to be alone with daddy, becoming detached from family activities, or acting out in other ways), don't automatically worry that it is abuse.[/QUOTE]
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

